# Calling All Acanthoscurria geniculata Owners



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

I am fascinated by these. Looking to get one. Due to them being fast growers and me being a beginner, thinking of a spiderling. Please share your experiences with me so that I can decide: victory: Will be much appreciated.

Pepey


----------



## Pogonaviti (Jan 21, 2014)

You'll not regret it. They're an amazing spider, fast growing, viscious eaters, always on display and have a real nice look to them. 
As a beginner you'd probably be better off with a large sling or small juvi as smaller slings tend to be far less forgiving of errors. Although a small sling is a feasible starting point if you really research.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

pepey05 said:


> I am fascinated by these. Looking to get one. Due to them being fast growers and me being a beginner, thinking of a spiderling. Please share your experiences with me so that I can decide: victory: Will be much appreciated.
> 
> Pepey


best to get a sexable juv, sexed as female- a male will mature quickly, then die shortly after.


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

A geniculata egg sac from 2011




and A geniculata egg sac laid a few days ago :2thumb:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

I've only had mine (SAF) for just over a week, but I'm in love. 
She's not quite as active as my Rosea (yet), but a great feeder. 
She's quite confident and bold without being aggressive, towards me at least. She attacked the water droplets when I sprayed the substrate, which was funny to watch. 
I had her in a sectioned off area of an exoterra faunarium, but didn't realise that there was a small gap above the wall, she could squeeze through. The other day I couldn't find her, only to discover that she had climbed over the wall and was chilling on the other side :gasp:. Then as if she thought "Honestly, I wasn't doing anything!" she climbed back up only to have a rest at the top with no intention to move any time soon.








So what to do? Took the lid off carefully and gently coaxed her down the other side using a paintbrush. In no particular rush she does exactly that cool as a cucumber. 
I've taken the partition away now and added plenty of hiding space and foliage. I just don't want her to try again and end up getting hurt on her adventures.
She prefers her "old" side, but frequently chills inside the log hide on the new side. When she eats though, she carries her prey back to her flowerpot hide, assumingly because that's where her feeding mat is. My Rosea eats wherever she catches her food or at least close by.

As I said, she seems a bit more chilled out than my Rosea. When I open the tank she neither runs away nor comes towards it, whereas my GR runs towards any disturbance. No doubt the Genic will eventually go ASBO, lol.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

You can pick up a sling for £3-£5, a juvenile for £15 and an adult for about £50.
Males will live for 5-7 years, and should last at least a year after maturity.
Females could possibly live over 25 years.
Very little is "soon" when it comes to tarantula

They have itchy hair like many NW Ts, large fangs and can grow up to 10". They make great display tarantula and they're ravenous eaters


----------



## angelarachnid (Oct 10, 2011)

ANd there are two forms the narrow and broad banded, the narrow is the one which looks like the type the broad banded gets larger.

R


----------



## Ross Morgan (Aug 28, 2009)

If you could only have one, it would have to be an A Gen, fantastic spider.


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Thankyou*

Hi All
So pleased with the response to this thread! I have heard only praise for this species. Are you able to put your hand in or is it best to use forceps for feeding, changing water etc? Please could you now elaborate on housing? I understand they need humidity due to their nature of habitat. What is the perfect housing for these guys?

Many thanks
pepey


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> You can pick up a sling for £3-£5, a juvenile for £15 and an adult for about £50.
> Males will live for 5-7 years, and should last at least a year after maturity.
> Females could possibly live over 25 years.
> Very little is "soon" when it comes to tarantula
> ...


the 2 unsexed juvs i've had that matured as males did so in 2-3 years, & lived no longer than 6 months after.
i understood female genics live to 15 years?
i also understood from everything i've read & been told, that they top out at 8''.


----------



## Pogonaviti (Jan 21, 2014)

pepey05 said:


> Hi All
> So pleased with the response to this thread! I have heard only praise for this species. Are you able to put your hand in or is it best to use forceps for feeding, changing water etc? Please could you now elaborate on housing? I understand they need humidity due to their nature of habitat. What is the perfect housing for these guys?
> 
> Many thanks
> pepey


As with any I'd recommend forceps. These can be a little flicky at times and they do dive on food and you wouldn't want it mistaking your hand for food. Although having said that, I'm more willing to put my hand in with mine than my g rosea's. 
Mine doesn't like water on the sides of the tank it sends it nuts so I try to keep the substrate a little damp but not too damp. And these things love to climb (or mine does anyway) so break up floor space with some wood and put in some hides that'll probably only get used when it's moulting and it'll be happy.


----------



## Pogonaviti (Jan 21, 2014)

pepey05 said:


> Hi All
> So pleased with the response to this thread! I have heard only praise for this species. Are you able to put your hand in or is it best to use forceps for feeding, changing water etc? Please could you now elaborate on housing? I understand they need humidity due to their nature of habitat. What is the perfect housing for these guys?
> 
> Many thanks
> pepey


As with any I'd recommend forceps. These can be a little flicky at times and they do dive on food and you wouldn't want it mistaking your hand for food. Although having said that, I'm more willing to put my hand in with mine than my g rosea's. 
Mine doesn't like water on the sides of the tank it sends it nuts so I try to keep the substrate a little damp but not too damp. And these things love to climb (or mine does anyway) so break up floor space with some wood and put in some hides that'll probably only get used when it's moulting and it'll be happy.


----------



## Slicer (Feb 8, 2011)

I know someone with a female that is about 18 years old at the moment. 

Mine is only about 3" LS at the moment but it was my first one since getting back into the hobby (Previously had a G Rosea that was as soft as a puppy!)

I do handle mine at the moment and not yet flicked hairs but in another moult or two I probably will just leave it me and admire how stunning it is instead. 

You are not going to be wrong by making the decision to own one of these beauties.

Good luck.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Slicer said:


> I know someone with a female that is about 18 years old at the moment.
> 
> Mine is only about 3" LS at the moment but it was my first one since getting back into the hobby (Previously had a G Rosea that was as soft as a puppy!)
> 
> ...


careful there!:gasp: genics are usually biters!


----------



## Slicer (Feb 8, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> careful there!:gasp: genics are usually biters!


As a rule yes  but at the moment this is a soft little sod. give it a moult or two i.e when bigger and I think I will keep my hand away haha !


----------



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

Great species 
I happen to have a sexed female 2"+ juvie that I could perhaps part with ;-)


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

pepey05 said:


> I am fascinated by these. Looking to get one. Due to them being fast growers and me being a beginner, thinking of a spiderling. Please share your experiences with me so that I can decide: victory: Will be much appreciated.
> 
> Pepey


go for this!



Drift said:


> Great species
> I happen to have a sexed female 2"+ juvie that I could perhaps part with ;-)


----------



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

wilkinss77 said:


> go for this!


I also don't live far away and only want a tenner


----------



## markaveli (Feb 19, 2011)

Ive got an 8" adult female, great feeder, never uses her hide so she's a great display species. As suggested use a set of 30cm tongs for feeding and maintainence. Mine even attacks the water when I fill her dish, just overflowing the dish will be fine for humidity and good luck.


----------



## Mitch636 (Mar 26, 2013)

I bought a sling at the BTS show because it was £3, but I'm loving it more and more each moult, eats anything and looks great!


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

I have decided to take up Drifts offer!!! Soo excited to be getting this little lady lol. I have gathered so much info on them from all your guys. Any chance of peeps posting me pics!!!


----------



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

Your girl as from tomorrow 



My big girl 



Gaz


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

Well she is fine!!!:flrt: Amazing species, beautiful lady!! Will upload pictures soon!! We have called her Karina after my previous boss who was Brazilian, stunning and feisty:lol2:

Donny what an amazing show today too!
Thanks Drifter:no1:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

pepey05 said:


> Well she is fine!!!:flrt: Amazing species, beautiful lady!! Will upload pictures soon!! We have called her Karina after my previous boss who was Brazilian, stunning and feisty:lol2:
> 
> Donny what an amazing show today too!
> Thanks Drifter:no1:


way to go, julia!: victory: your t will grow quite fast, & her colours will become more intense as she grows.


----------



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

pepey05 said:


> Well she is fine!!!:flrt: Amazing species, beautiful lady!! Will upload pictures soon!! We have called her Karina after my previous boss who was Brazilian, stunning and feisty:lol2:
> 
> Donny what an amazing show today too!
> Thanks Drifter:no1:



No problem Jules, glad you like her 

Quite a fitting name then :2thumb:

Was an awesome show! Got some nice things myself


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Drift said:


> No problem Jules, glad you like her
> 
> Quite a fitting name then :2thumb:
> 
> Was an awesome show! Got some nice things myself


what you get? btw, as soon as i saw your offer, i pm'd julia & advised her to take you up on it- no way would anyone else offer a sexed juv at your price! glad she went for it.


----------



## Dr Phibes (Jul 24, 2014)

Had my female juvenile for about 8 months now and, two molts on, she has turned from a little skittish to downright psychotic. 
Mrs Greedy, as I call her, is now around 4" which is around twice the size she was when I we got her. And since then her temperament has changed significantly. She has become super aggressive, will attack anything that moves in or around her tank, including water dish, tongs, ands hands!
You put your hand anywhere near at your peril, she WILL bite you, guaranteed.
She never flicks hair but simply turns and attacks, and fast, and I mean real fast! She is so aggressive right now that I am at a loss as to how can get her out for some overdue tank maintenance. Any ideas anyone?

Oh, and by the way, I absolutely adore her (but then I'm a bit weird like that)
:2thumb:


----------



## BMo1979 (Feb 13, 2012)

I was watching mine last night, it was really cute:
We had moved our living room around a bit, so while moving her tank some of the fake ivy must have dropped in front of her hide.
Later on that night she was on her four back legs using the front four to push the leaves out of the way. I'd noticed before that she uses her front limbs to move obstacles aside whereas my Rosea just barges through. It looks strangely human, lol.


----------



## Pogonaviti (Jan 21, 2014)

Dr Phibes said:


> Had my female juvenile for about 8 months now and, two molts on, she has turned from a little skittish to downright psychotic.
> Mrs Greedy, as I call her, is now around 4" which is around twice the size she was when I we got her. And since then her temperament has changed significantly. She has become super aggressive, will attack anything that moves in or around her tank, including water dish, tongs, ands hands!
> You put your hand anywhere near at your peril, she WILL bite you, guaranteed.
> She never flicks hair but simply turns and attacks, and fast, and I mean real fast! She is so aggressive right now that I am at a loss as to how can get her out for some overdue tank maintenance. Any ideas anyone?
> ...


What have you got her in? Try putting the enclosure in the bath and then popping a tub in the tank and slowly nudging her into it with tongues that have tissue on the end. 


BMo1979 said:


> I was watching mine last night, it was really cute:
> We had moved our living room around a bit, so while moving her tank some of the fake ivy must have dropped in front of her hide.
> Later on that night she was on her four back legs using the front four to push the leaves out of the way. I'd noticed before that she uses her front limbs to move obstacles aside whereas my Rosea just barges through. It looks strangely human, lol.


My rosea's tend to be more careful in moving stuff around whereas my genic is the bulldozer. It's odd how different they can all be!


----------



## Drift (Aug 18, 2012)

wilkinss77 said:


> what you get? btw, as soon as i saw your offer, i pm'd julia & advised her to take you up on it- no way would anyone else offer a sexed juv at your price! glad she went for it.


Got quite a few spiders this time! Well 19, mostly mulitiples of chilobrachys and got H.Incei 'gold'  will post the full list in the 'donny pick up' thread in a bit.

Just thought I would offer it for cheap to help out a local T keeper, not in it to make a profit, I just enjoy the hobby  It did only cost me £1.50 though 

I was surprised at the prices of them at donny, £10 for a grown on sling! Lol


----------



## Dr Phibes (Jul 24, 2014)

Pogonaviti said:


> What have you got her in? Try putting the enclosure in the bath and then popping a tub in the tank and slowly nudging her into it with tongues that have tissue on the end.


 Yep, tried that - she won't be nudged, coaxed, or otherwise moved, just turns and attacks. Sometimes runs off into her hide so I block it with tub, she pushes out of the way and still manages to clamber in. So left the tub in the tank for hours hoping she would just veuture in at some point. She did. But as soon as she saw the lid she was off, quick as you like...doh. Tries to nudge her back, and she attacks again! And so on....doh again. Of course I could use the old fashioned glass method but this is tricky getting something under once she's confined and I don't want to risk trapping an appendage, etc.
I just wish she would behave herself.. she's a very naughty spider (and I have told so, not that it helps)!

She's in a 30cm X 30cm X 30cm Exo Terra which it too tall and one of the reasons I want her out..so I can raise the level of the substrate.


----------



## Pogonaviti (Jan 21, 2014)

Dr Phibes said:


> I just wish she would behave herself.. she's a very naughty spider (and I have told so, not that it helps)!


Haha! 

I had to try move my genic, I put a tub in there and it just climbed to the top of it and wouldn't move. 
Are you touching its abdomen or its legs? I found some seem more tolerant of being touched on the legs. But yeah, if you've got a psycho genic you've got a fight on your hands (as you probably know) 
Good luck anyway!


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Dr Phibes said:


> She is so aggressive right now that I am at a loss as to how can get her out for some overdue tank maintenance. Any ideas anyone?


I use a cut down 1.5L coke bottle. I've had pokies upto 8 inches in this.






Pogonaviti said:


> Try putting the enclosure in the bath and then popping a tub in the tank and slowly nudging her into it with* tongues that have tissue on the end. *


THIS I have to see !!! :gasp:






.


----------



## Pogonaviti (Jan 21, 2014)

PeterUK said:


> THIS I have to see !!! :gasp:
> 
> .


I don't like that reaction 

I didn't think it'd be any different to using a paint brush and its worked for me before but it sounds like it's possibly a bad idea? 
Any chance you could tell me why?


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Pogonaviti said:


> Any chance you could tell me why?




Have you actually looked at the sentence ? :whistling2:



There is a BIG difference between using *TONGUES* which is a muscular hydrostat on the floors of the mouths of most vertebrates which manipulates food for mastication

and *TONGS* which are a tool used to grip and lift objects, of which there are many forms adapted to their specific use


----------



## Pogonaviti (Jan 21, 2014)

PeterUK said:


> Have you actually looked at the sentence ? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't I smart  and there's me thinking I was doing something seriously wrong. Silly autocorrect.


----------



## markaveli (Feb 19, 2011)

Dr Phibes said:


> Had my female juvenile for about 8 months now and, two molts on, she has turned from a little skittish to downright psychotic.
> Mrs Greedy, as I call her, is now around 4" which is around twice the size she was when I we got her. And since then her temperament has changed significantly. She has become super aggressive, will attack anything that moves in or around her tank, including water dish, tongs, ands hands!
> You put your hand anywhere near at your peril, she WILL bite you, guaranteed.
> She never flicks hair but simply turns and attacks, and fast, and I mean real fast! She is so aggressive right now that I am at a loss as to how can get her out for some overdue tank maintenance. Any ideas anyone?
> ...


You can put a larger tub over her still keeping her in the enclosure, maybe even a cricket tub. That way you don't need to remove her at all yet you can still do any maintenance you need without the risk of harming you or her.:2thumb:


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

*Mybeautiful lady!!*

Here's my lady!! Lovely she is:flrt:










Apologies for the picture, not my best!!!


----------



## pepey05 (Aug 6, 2014)

Well I saw her other side yesterday!! But I like!!!!! Was doing some general husbandry so had to move her into another enclosure. Well she gave me some good old hair flicking and a wicked star fish pose!! But guess I wouldn't like my derriere being pushed by a giant paint brush:lol2: Spectacular sight!!!


----------

